# Skip tooth chain shortening?



## Double Clutch (May 4, 2008)

Hello guys!
I need to shorten a skip tooth chain for my Elgin project. I'm new to skip tooth chains. How do you remove links on this type of chain. I've pressed out the pins on modern chains but thought I better ask before I wreck a good skip tooth chain. My chain is presently intact with master link.

Thanks for your help!
DC


----------



## Double Clutch (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## old hotrod (May 6, 2008)

I think the hardest part is finding a tool that will work with skip. I had to use my MTB emergency all-in-one tool kit since the tool the bike shops sell wouldn't fit.


----------



## kunzog (May 7, 2008)

I use a steel block with a hole drilled in it. Put link that is to be removed over the hole and drive out with a punch. A nail set works well also. If you try to use some of the cheaper chain tools on these chains the pin will bend.


----------

